# 1969 Judge Air Foil



## Loafington (Dec 1, 2019)

I’ve seen many Judge cars out there and with them, some had one hole on each side for mounting the foil, and some with two...which one is correct? Did Pontiac make changes through the model year?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

2 on each side on my originals and I have had a dozen 69's and 2 NOS 70's and a couple used ones over the years ...

never seen a single on each side,,, Ive seen bolts instead of studs ,,, Ive seen doubble drill holes using an aftermarket with the wrong distance between studs,,, Ive seen fat aftermarkets ,... Ive seen warped onesalso... some repops dont even have provisions for the pads on the edge ends.... originals have a weep hole on the bottom and the legs will/could
unbolt from inside the leg/riser ... 

just my


----------



## Loafington (Dec 1, 2019)

Mine is an early ’69....

wasnt sure if pontiac did some mid year fixing to things they realized weren’t going to go the distance


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the early trunk lids are different underneath


----------

